

The CEO of my last employer decided to post his own Glassdoor review - Fystartupidea
http://www.reddit.com/r/iiiiiiitttttttttttt/comments/2wc87s/the_ceo_of_my_last_employer_decided_to_post_his/

======
JeremyMorgan
Ugh, and it's all so true. I don't miss that place one bit.

~~~
CoreSet
Glad you got out!

------
taylord608
Graphic Products, out of Beaverton, OR??? I've heard about them, and not good
things.

